# BLM Mustangs- what are they really like?



## Shortyhorses4me (Jun 17, 2018)

So at my first horse expo I went to I was watching the BLM mustang adoption where they've had training and such. Practically no one bidding, it was pretty sad and I was surprised. I've been wondering since what was the deal? I do hear to not get one if you're a beginner, but why? What it is really about them? Do they take more on-going training to keep them safe? Are they never really bomb proof? Or is it that folks only have so much money and land and want to use it towards other breeds? I find them appealing due to being stocky and short and obviously being great for trail riding. Supposedly they are smart and bond really strongly too? Are they really that bad or is it something else going on and not the horses?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

from my personal experience they are wonderful horses. and can be wonderful beginners horses if started right because they are such a clean slate. there are some who have inbred and are NOT good temperament for riding horses (i have one) but they are few. moat of them are good little working horses who will do anything for you once you gain their trust (most it dose not take long). you should not get a unhandled mustang if you are a beginner unless you are working with a trainer and are learning and are helping but the trainer is doing the bulk of it.

People dont want mustangs for the same reason alot dont want grades. horses are expensive pets. the weekend rider might want a nice trail horse but the mustang stigma and sometimes the price is not enough for them to want one. now mustangs are getting bigger in the show world there may be bigger demand for them. but with hay issues going on in the mid west its not a booming market. arizona has a good market for stangs. and there are some BEAUTIFUL ones out there! the best game horse and cow horse my fiance ever has is our apache mustang (apache reservation horse). She is 28 now and spent 25 years of her life as a ranch and barrel horse. she is still kicking and her and my 33 year old cost me the least in vet bills lol! My ranch bred 11 year old gelding is the one who cost me lots in the vet bill department.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Personally, I don't believe papers amount to much unless you are going to breed a horse. Really, papers were originally meant for tracking bloodlines. I like purebred animals for the fact that for the most part, you know what you are going to get. I also like mixed breed animals for the fact that for the most part, you are going to get hybrid vigor. A lot of times, people will talk about mustangs like they are trash horses. That is only a mindset of people. It has nothing to do with the horse. Once upon a time, lobsters were fed to slaves as it was considered trash food, now look at how expensive it is. Only has to do with peoples weird brains with their biased, prejudiced mind sets. 

Also, your average Joe is not looking for a horse to have as a pet. It's bad enough that people will acquire dogs, cats and other sorts of animals without knowing how to care for them, but those kinds of animals are a little more forgiving and will probably somewhat prosper anyway while the human is learning. Horse ownership is not that forgiving as they have to be fed a lot differently than most people are used to and the fact that they are so big and can easily cause harm to a human. So, that being said, horse buying is limited in the first place. 

If I wanted another horse and the opportunity presented itself, I would take a mustang.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Personally I always wanted a mustang...but probably not going to happen as I am now downsizing. 

The BLM mustangs that are up for adoption usually have minimal training. Any horse without training is not suitable for a beginner, plus the added challenge of a wild possibly unhandled mustang and the risk of a failed adoption increases.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> Personally I always wanted a mustang...but probably not going to happen as I am now downsizing.
> 
> The BLM mustangs that are up for adoption usually have minimal training. Any horse without training is not suitable for a beginner, plus the added challenge of a wild possibly unhandled mustang and the risk of a failed adoption increases.


This right here^^^^^^

Mustangs straight off the range have never been handled, gentled or "broke out" and take a lot of time to build trust and gain training. They're not for the faint of heart or suitable for a beginner. Once they've been in a program and fully trained, there's no reason one can't make a good, beginner safe horse. This all applies to an unhandled, unbroke, untrained domestic horse. An unhandled, untrained horse of any variety is not a safe horse for a beginner.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Add to DA and AA that the BLM has set up rules that make owning one a challenge for some. Not saying there don't need to rules.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

QtrBel said:


> Add to DA and AA that the BLM has set up rules that make owning one a challenge for some. Not saying there don't need to rules.


Totally agree with this. I completely understand why they have rules but they are narrowing their ownership pool with them. I would love one but I don't have the money or time to install 5 foot solid fences around my property.


----------



## Shortyhorses4me (Jun 17, 2018)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> QtrBel said:
> 
> 
> > Add to DA and AA that the BLM has set up rules that make owning one a challenge for some. Not saying there don't need to rules.
> ...


Interesting, I didn't even look up the regs on adopting one yet. I've seen this with dog shelter adoptions with too many hoops to jump through and high price, might as well buy a purebred puppy. They've got to make it worth the risk.


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> Totally agree with this. I completely understand why they have rules but they are narrowing their ownership pool with them. I would love one but I don't have the money or time to install 5 foot solid fences around my property.


 Make that 6 feet: All fences and gates must be at least 6 feet high for wild horses over the age of 18 months. Five foot high fences are allowed for gentled horses, yearlings, and burros. Fencing material should be 2x6 inch wooden planks spaced no more than one foot apart, rounded pipes, poles, or similar materials that do not pose a hazard to the animal.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I don't think the housing requirements are unreasonable at all--- a scared mustang will go right through or over a poor fence, and then what? It's not like you can just walk up and catch him if he gets out.... a safe corral or pen until you get him gentled, and an open trailer to haul him in isn't that big of a deal. And shelter is common sense. I find the OTTB adoption requirements and most rescues to be far more limiting in who qualifies than the mustang requirements. The 6" fencing is for the time being until the horse is gentled. So you need a good-sized pen big enough to house and work with him, tall enough to hopefully keep him from jumping, and safe enough that when he hits it, and he will, he's unlikely to be seriously injured. Why is that unreasonable? Watch some of the videos and documentaries of people, even good trainers, working with them. That tall fence is needed for a reason.

I have worked with some as have friends of mine. Some of them are great. Others are not so great. They tend to be very reactive at first, and some never get over that. You need to be able to read a horse to get along well with one, and a mistake that isn't a big deal with a quiet Quarter Horse colt can be deadly with a mustang. For instance, a quiet, well-bred colt is not likely to try to kick your head off if you touch his rear legs. A mustang may very well do that, and they are lightning fast. Another thing that inhibits adoption is the horses themselves. It's getting harder to find the ones with a good size and decent conformation as those tend to be snapped up by adopters and prison training programs. The last adoption event we went to, there were about a dozen people who left with an empty trailer-- my friend and I included--- there just weren't any horses that fit what we were looking for-- big-boned, good size (over 14.5 hands) and a reasonably attractive, balanced conformation. Nearly every horse was small, weedy, and poorly-built. Even conditioned and well-fed, these weren't going to be nice looking horses. And my personal rule is that a good-looking horse costs just as much to feed and take care of as an ugly one, and I want to enjoy looking at my horses. They don't have to be perfect, but I don't want an ugly one, either. There were very few diamonds in the rough at this event.... maybe 5. Another friend goes to the Elm Creek pens in Nebraska a few times a year and picks up a couple if they have anything that fits what he's looking for. He'll spend a long time just watching them in the pens-- seeing if any that are big and good-looking also have a quiet eye, and are 'middle of the road' in the herd dynamics. If they startle, do they settle quickly or are they flighty and 'watchy' for a long time afterward? He's gotten some good ones, and a few that aren't so good that he's stuck with for life because he knows if he sells them where they're likely to end up. A lot of the issues with them come from people who want one because they have this preconceived notion that the wild horse will love them and gentle and be their best friend and they'll gallop off into the sunset in a fairytale, then the horse they get is a snorty, standoffish type and they're doomed from the start. Or people get them because they're cheap... and that tends not to end well, either.

I wouldn't mind one at all-- papers don't mean much to me as I don't show much anymore, but they also have very poor resale value, even if trained-- so if you get one, be prepared to keep him for life. Most people would rather buy an ugly, untouched registered colt than a well-trained mustang; even a pretty one. Sad but true. People who have the income and land for horses are dwindling by the day. The number of horses being bred or gathered is not decreasing. When it's a buyer's market, mustangs are at the bottom of the barrel for most people's wish list if they have limited funds, time, and space. The people with the skills to train a wild horse (or any horse) are dwindling. Right now, across most of the horse world, the animal that is in demand is the dead-broke, been-there-done-that horse that you can use for trail riding, pushing cattle, local shows, etc. Riders who show at higher levels want fancy, push-button show horses. One that needs work is not going to fetch much, even with a fancy set of papers. You can't give a good-looking, well-handled, sound, saddle-broke TB away...much less a scrubby, unbroken mustang. One that has no papers and isn't broke, broke, broke is not going to be worth much. With drought in much of the country, hay prices will skyrocket and I think we'll see a glut of horses hitting the market this fall/winter as their owners realize they can't afford to feed them, or just plain can't find any hay to buy. When good, broke horses end up at the Saturday Night Sales, the mustangs end up on the kill truck.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Shortyhorses4me said:


> Interesting, I didn't even look up the regs on adopting one yet. I've seen this with dog shelter adoptions with too many hoops to jump through and high price, might as well buy a purebred puppy. They've got to make it worth the risk.


I have never adopted a BLM Mustang, but have always wanted one. My trainer has loads of experience with them & participated in the 1st Mustang Challenge that they had in CA. LOVED his mustang & watched from the minute he brought it home. It made me realize that if you don't know what you are doing, you could likely get hurt and never get the horse gentled enough to do much with. After his was gentled she jumped out of the Barn Stall ... yea, not even enough room to get a running start. But she didn't go anywhere since she was pretty gentle and knew where her hay was buttered, LOL. 
@SilverMaple makes excellent points. I agree the restrictions are not that complex/unreasonable for ungentled horses.

You can get a gentled BLM mustang through their TIP program ... might want to check that out. Still some housing requirements, but not as bad as an ungentled one I think. 

As for dogs, I've gotten the majority of mine through the dog pound/county shelter. No restrictions & if you are good at reading dogs, you can get a GREAT dog. Here's my current shelter dog:









I did get a Shiba Inu from a rescue - too many hoops but I did it for him. He turned out to be my heart dog. The rescue - was a joke. I had to move and was going to return him before we got very attached (about a month after I got him) since one of their "rules" was I couldn't take him out of county. They never called me back, so he came with me. Great for both him and I. Loved that dog.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I can't adopt from any area shelter... I'm blacklisted as I have a show dog, who is intact, because show dogs need to be. My only current intact dog is a male who I find time to show about 4 weekends a year. They won't even adopt a male dog to me; they flat out said they'd rather put him down than have him end up in 'one of those horrible show homes.' Yes, my dogs have it so horrible.... top-quality food, a nice fenced yard, daily exercise and training, bathed and groomed regularly, comfy beds all over the house, and a home for life whether they make it in the show ring or not, and no expense spared on needed vet care to keep them happy and comfy and healthy as long as possible. My oldster girl is currently asleep on the couch, and the 'poor abused show dog' is snoozing on his back next to the air conditioning vent...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I know a lady who has two mustangs. Both were a real difficult learning curve for her but have become good horses. They have enviable endurance and the best feet I've ever seen, but they are small nondescript horses which have limited appeal. Sure, now that they are steady experienced trail horses they have some value, but before those many hours were put into them, they weren't worth much. 

She has her first mustang's freeze brand tattooed on her arm, that's how she feels about that horse.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I should have gone read the rules. They've relaxed them quite a bit since I first was interested and the state you live in makes a difference for housing. I may just reconsider at some point.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

People seem to feel mustangs are more difficult to train than other horses. It's just that most people have not been around adult horses that have not been handled. I've worked also with other unhandled adult horses and there's no difference between the two except breed and innate temperament always play a role. For example, an unhandled but naturally mellow QH is going to be easier to train than a ten year old reactive Arab that has not been handled. 

Most unhandled mustangs are easier to train than a hot blood breed like Arab or TB that hasn't been handled until adulthood.
That being said, the competitions will give you a horse that has only been handled for several months, so there is still a lot of experience that horse needs to be safe for a beginner.

Another point is that mustangs are a mix of breeds. You can find mustangs that mainly have QH genes, and I saw one trainer bring one like that to the beach and ride the horse in the waves on the second day under saddle. Other mustangs are mainly draft. The draft types can be mellow but also insensitive, needing lots of work to respond to cues.

That same trainer that had one mustang on the beach after two rides gave up on training another mustang after several weeks with no progress - this one looked like a saddlebred, tall, fine-boned and was very spooky.

I've ridden and trained some mustangs. They have good feet, are smart and tough. I wouldn't say they are for everyone, myself included. One thing I don't care for is that they are very prone to obesity and insulin resistance and often can't be out on pasture. They are sure-footed, but with most mustangs you'll struggle if you want to do things at a faster pace, such as endurance. They can go all day, but don't often have the temperament to sustain more than a slow pace. 
They also tend to be independent thinkers, and you need to prove to them that what you want them to do is worthwhile.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The last 2 mustangs I saw come in to my trainer's place we the drafty type. Lady that bought them "thought" she was getting the small, hardy, wiry type of mustang. Obviously, the person doing the bidding lied to her. She also thought she was buying yearling to 2 year olds, these horses were 10 if they were a day. Obviously another lie. They darn near destroyed the barn. They hadn't EVER been touched and didn't feel like they needed to be. Trainer was making good progress but lady ran out of money before they were even close to trained. I have no idea what happened to them, she abandoned them at the trainer's and refused to come get them. These horses are not a beginner project.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

^ i saw one like that go over two sets of 6-foot heavy duty Priefert panels and THROUGH THE SIDE OF A BARN. He wasn't even running scared, just mad. Trainer asked him to 'face up' in the round pen, he did. Trainer stepped back, horse turned away. Trainer stepped up to move his feet and that big horse kicked, took two steps, and went over the fence, trotted up the alley, went over that, ran up and down inside the arena twice, went through the side of it (metal building lined with 1" plywood up 8 feet) and across the driveway, through another fence, and then chased the trainer's daughter's pony nearly to death before they herded him into a stall, where he then proceeded to kick and bash it to pieces before someone tossed in some grain with a sedative to take the edge off. Trainer told the owner to come get him before he destroyed the barn or killed someone. Owner did. The horse was trying to take the trailer apart as they went down the driveway, so I doubt it ended well.

Said trainer has been training horses for 30 years, and knows what he's doing. He works gently and produces solid citizens. I would have no issues sending a horse to him for training. He said in all that time and probably two dozen mustangs among them, this was the only horse that ever scared him.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

We had seven. Six worked out and one we returned. I went through the loser horse program. The geldings I picked had run in bachelor bands. Had none of the flash of a herd stallion (like the one my teen kid picked out that I returned). I was able to buy them outright. Yes, they were blm horses. 

They were decent little horses.

My kids each trained two. After I did very little ground work with each one. But my kids were not beginners at all.

Even having a large property (a flippin' ranch!), with good corrals, etc. I would never qualify as an adoptive owner.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SilverMaple said:


> ^ i saw one like that go over two sets of 6-foot heavy duty Priefert panels and THROUGH THE SIDE OF A BARN. He wasn't even running scared, just mad. Trainer asked him to 'face up' in the round pen, he did. Trainer stepped back, horse turned away. Trainer stepped up to move his feet and that big horse kicked, took two steps, and went over the fence, trotted up the alley, went over that, ran up and down inside the arena twice, went through the side of it (metal building lined with 1" plywood up 8 feet) and across the driveway, through another fence, and then chased the trainer's daughter's pony nearly to death before they herded him into a stall, where he then proceeded to kick and bash it to pieces before someone tossed in some grain with a sedative to take the edge off. Trainer told the owner to come get him before he destroyed the barn or killed someone. Owner did. The horse was trying to take the trailer apart as they went down the driveway, so I doubt it ended well.
> 
> Said trainer has been training horses for 30 years, and knows what he's doing. He works gently and produces solid citizens. I would have no issues sending a horse to him for training. He said in all that time and probably two dozen mustangs among them, this was the only horse that ever scared him.


Same story with my trainer, guy's been training for at least 30 years and turns out some nice horses. And he was making progress with this pair, it was just that the owner had been sold something other than what she thought she was buying and she didn't have a CLUE how long it would take to bring these horses all the way around and ran out of money. I thought it was pretty bad of her to dump on the trainer, but that's the risks of the business I guess. He'd done other mustangs and had some success with them but after this little escapade he won't take any more of them. Not worth the time, effort and damage they do when he can turn around 6 domestics in the time it takes to get 1 mustang fully grounded and trained.


----------



## rachel.mads (Aug 22, 2018)

I have two BLM mustangs, my sister has one, and we have two BLM burros. A bunch of my friends have BLM mustangs too. They are INCREDIBLE!! It's really sad because many people discriminate against them. My first horse, Sia Marie, was a BLM mustang- I did the Extreme Mustang Makeover when I was 11 with her. She is the most gentle, fearless, willing horse I have ever known. She is a more western type horse though- definitely on the western pleasure side of things. She is now 4, I've had her for three years. I started riding her this past winter and working her on western pleasure,trail,ranch, etc. She's incredible in the show ring, and she is really coming along with her training. I also do bridleless and liberty work with her. I have performed liberty with her and I trust her with everything. We have an incredibly special bond. She stands 15.1 right now and she's a fairly stocky mare.

My third horse, Wildfire, is a 9 year old pony mare. I bought her just under 2 years ago from a reiner who had done the St.Louis EMM the same year I did in the adult division. He had showed her in the Hoosier Horse Fair and coincidentally was for sale. Needless to say i completely fell in love with her. Unlike Sia, who is the most tolerant, careless horse ever, Wildfire is sensitive. She is not dangerous in any way, but she is so incredibly smart. She has definitely outsmarted me a few times. Although she was started in reining, I now do WP, english pleasure, jumping, dressage, reining, ranch, trail, and gaming with her. She is 110% the most versatile pony I know. She gives it her all every time I sit in the saddle. She absolutely loves to show, and has the same puppy dog-like disposition. Sia and Wildfire both are from the Divide Basin in Wyoming, and they have similar builds- stocky, good, hard feet, and wide from stifle to stifle. Wildfire is 54 inches exact. 

On the other hand, our two burros are absolutely amazing. (Jasper and Gracie) They are both so sweet and loveeee people. One of them drives a cart and let me tell you, I have never seen a horse/donkey love it's job as much as Jasper does. Gracie is more of a companion for Jasper, but she can do some tricks too. Jasper is currently being worked in liberty and showmanship. He showed at the Hoosier Horse Fair and in our county fair this past year and he had the time of his life. 

In conclusion, mustangs are absolutely incredible. My family and friends who have mustangs are gonna starting a performance group of just mustangs and burros to perform and show people just how incredibly amazing they are. I wouldn't trade mine for the world. Some mustangs react much different to people, but once you get their trust, I guarantee you they are the most amazing horses out there. You just have to read them right and take it slow. They are smart. 

If you ever get a mustang be sure to let me know!!! I would love to see your progress!!!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

For those who have not seen my post below, 10 BLM spayed mustang fillies are going to be competiting in their own class at this years Reno Snaffle Bit Futurity in September. The trainers (mostly reined cowhorse trainers) got them last year for this specific purpose and it will be webcasted. I'm really excited to watch to see how they do. :thumbsup:


----------



## jrc111 (Aug 7, 2017)

I’ve trained three mustangs. The first one, named Chance by my oldest daughter, as in “we’re gonna take a chance on you” was about 7 when we got him in 1999, and is 26 now. He is overall the best horse I’ve owned or known. He was quite a pistol back then. 14.2 hands, he looked fit and proud and wouldn’t shy away as you approached him, instead nodding his head at us. (That’s actually not a good sign!) He was left over at the end of the BLM auction and we paid the minimum, $125, for him.

I didn’t know much about horse training at the time, but knew enough to ride my neighbor’s QH and Paint, and our OTT TB without injury. We placed him in a BLM-approved 400 sq foot enclosure and attempted to hook on. We left him alone few days in order to settle in, whereupon entering the paddock resulted in him swinging around, firing both hinds, and walking backwards as he continued to fire again and again until I was driven out. (Don’t let anybody tell that walking backwards isn’t a normal gait for a horse). My elderly neighbor, JT, commented “he’s pretty handy with those hind feet!

After I’d been chased out a few times, I gathered up a dressage whip and a handful of sweet feed. When he fired, I whacked him across the butt, and offered him the feed. He turned his head towards me, paused, and then turned around, cautiously advanced and delicately took the feed from my hand. After that it was just a slow process of gaining his trust. He has never since offered to kick (unless the vet tries to take his temp or bean him). Even training him to have his feet handled was drama-free.

It took about 3 months to get him ridden, and required the help of a large Comanche neighbor to pony him while I mounted him. He would get excited as the weight came on and bolt leaving no time to get settled unless someone kept his head pulled to the side. After a couple rides, he would stand still enough to get my feet in the stirrups, but after a few steps he would ramp up to a gallop. It took about 2 years of galloping before he would walk calmly. My oldest daughter or my wife would walk or slow-trot our TB, and we would be galloping around them. One hot Oklahoma summer’s day, I took him on a long dirt road near our house with the aim of tiring him out so he wouldn’t want to run anymore, but after several miles, I had to call it. He was covered in sweaty foam, and it was clear he was going to run until he dropped. I dismounted, and walked him back.

At first, he was terrified of man-made objects. The first round bale he saw put him in bolting, frantic panic. A flight of Army Helicopters passing at low altitude overhead resulted in another interesting ride. Since then, he’s been great at trail riding and sorting cattle. At 26 years old, he’s still the Alpha in our 5 horse herd. You never have to worry about another horse crowding you if he’s around; he runs them off. He has never offered to buck, saddled or bareback. He is ridden in a rope halter, and neck reins like a dream. He can still spin you out of the saddle, though, as he can turn on a dime. (Ask my wife, she’s the only other person who has ridden him, and she didn’t last very long). He’s recovering from sinus/tooth surgery a couple months ago, and I’m not going to ride him until he puts some weight on. He routinely comes up at liberty to be groomed when I let him out to help mow the grass.

In 2000 and again in 2006, I picked up a BLM yearling to train and first rode them lightly at age 2. Both turned out to be draft mixes, although they didn’t look like it at age 1. They were not nearly as lively and offered no problems with training. They are suitable to put beginner’s on them.

Over the years, I’ve owned a few domestic “trained” horses, but it seems I always have to go back to square one to fill in the holes. Overall, having mustangs turned out to be a rewarding experience for my family and myself. It takes time and effort to turn a mustang or a domestic into safe horses.

In his prime:

https://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=967807&stc=1&d=1535052714

Getting over surgery, ready to be groomed at liberty:

https://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=967809&stc=1&d=1535052714


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I've taken in two yearling BLM fillies to gentle after their adopters realized they didn't have a clue how to even approach these wild horses they'd purchased. Time, patience, quiet, and an occasional battle of the wills, but it only took me about a month to have them coming to meet me at the gate, letting me handle them everywhere, picking up feet, etc. I was sad to see them go home after their 30 days with me, as I sorta kinda fell in love with both, even knowing they weren't mine. LOL. 

I'd love to get a mustang of my own, but that's going to have to wait until I retire and return to AZ/NM area. Then I'll go to the prison and pick one or two of the thousand + that they have in the holding pens.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I've met several in the last couple years and they are normal horses. Sure, some are aholes, hot or w/e, but so are horses in any breed.
After gentling and in a herd, regular fencing is fine.


----------

